# Black Ghost Knife/Baby Whale compatibility?



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a BGK in my 80 gallon tank right now and I was wondering it it would be at all able to get along with a baby whale? I know they're similar fish, both have the same electrical organ and are low light species, which makes me worry they wouldn't tolerate each other.

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Corywm (Jan 18, 2011)

Usually the BGK will be too territorial to add any other fish with an electric organ. Usually you have to do it from the time they're babies and do it with 4+ individuals.


----------

